# What kind of crackers



## inchrisin (Nov 11, 2014)

I found a great duck recipe for a pretty heavy-duty appetizer for Christmas:
Food Wishes Video Recipes: Duck Rillettes – It Only Tastes Like Duck Butter with Extra Butter

I'll definitely make the mustard crusted bread that goes with it, but I'm also going to smoke some cheeses on the grill and put out some crackers.

What kind of crackers do you serve with heavy cheeses and duck spread?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2014)

I like these.  They don't upstage the cheese or pate and they come in small packages so they don't hang around in the cupboard.

Carr’s Crackers & Cookies

I also like to toast slices of french bread or rye bread to make my own version of melba toast.  This is one of a million recipes.

Toasted Baguette Recipe : Ina Garten : Food Network

Now that I'm on a limited carb diet I also like to set out some fairly wide bell pepper strips, cucumber slices, celery chunks, carrot strips, etc...


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 12, 2014)

I use cream crackers. Like the water cracker, they have very little extra flavor so you can taste whatever you spread on them. They are crispy and hold up well. Most brands are a good size also. my 02


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2014)

This is our favorite cracker right now:

Article | Trader Joe's

and I saw this serving board yesterday, thought it would be cool

http://www.uncommongoods.com/product/cheese-crackers-serving-board


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 12, 2014)

Excellent ideas above.  I didn't want to have to break out the Wheat Thins for this one.


----------



## Addie (Nov 12, 2014)

inchrisin said:


> Excellent ideas above.  I didn't want to have to break out the Wheat Thins for this one.



You don't want the cracker to take over the flavor of the food that is being placed on it. The cracker should just be a vehicle for the cheese.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 12, 2014)

My favorite crackers are raincoast crisps. They are for special occasions and you can order them from amazon or get in some cheese shops, etc.

http://www.lesleystowe.com/index.html#/the-crisps/


The cranberry hazlenut is amazing. The regular flavor would be perfect with smoked cheeses


----------

